# New goat trailer



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I recently had a local guy build me a new goat trailer. It's made of the bed of a Ford F350 pickup truck. He built a strong frame under it and put the axle and springs from my old goat trailer under that. He also put a nice aluminum tool box that I had laying around on it. That's where I stash my pack saddles, panniers, goat brush, high line, leashes, etc. There's room under the tool box for some rubber feed pans and a water bucket. I put an aluminum camper shell on it (that I sometimes use on my Ford F250). Now the boys go in style. Three 200 lb packgoats hop in this trailer and lay down when I start driving. They can stand up and move around some, but if they had horns it would be too low. I put a heavy duty rubber bed liner in first, then throw wood chips on that. There's a 2x4 across the rear of the bed to keep the chips from getting kicked out when the goats hop in and out. I attached a piece of metal roofing material over the sliding window on the front of the camper shell to keep it from getting knocked out by rocks. I've used this new rig several times and it works great. My little V6 Mazda truck (same as a Ford Ranger) pulls it just fine.

I plan to try out a goat pen made of livestock panels pretty soon. I will attach it to the back end of this trailer so the boys can jump out of the trailer and not wander around eating stuff or getting hit by cars. I will be able to stash the livestock panels (cut to 8 ft lenghts) on the rack on top of the camper shell. I'll post pics of that when I get it set up.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice !! I like it. 

I had a mazda pickup and miss it. I am debating between a 3 horse trailer, or buying a 12' flatbed trailer and building a hardwood rack on it and covering with a tarp. it will have to move up to six goats and several dog kennels with my Icelandic Chickens for the move west. And a bit of hay, feed cans etc. I have a large chevy van for my stuff and the dog. 

I will be also carrying some livestock panels for a night pen. And highline them for day time breaks. 

Much to think about. 

Really do like your trailer, nice work.


----------

